# Finished my Felt F1 SL build...photo :)



## Richard.Howe (Sep 20, 2009)

The build is complete -- comes in at 14.0 lbs (with the H3/Alchemy/XR200/Vittoria Open Corsca climbing wheelset, not shown):










Build details:

DA 7900
Spinergy Stealth PBO (group ride and century wheels) with GP4k's
Fizik Aliante Carbon saddle
Thomson Masterpiece post
EDGE 100mm carbon stem
Ritchey carbon bar

The ride so far (only 120 mi at this point) is very stiff; but the wheels, saddle, and bars help to take the edge off during longer rides. 

This weekend, I'm riding the wheels off!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

FREAKING AWESOME 
Those Spinergy wheels look amazing with the color scheme of your frame. How they roll?


----------



## Richard.Howe (Sep 20, 2009)

The wheelset is heavy at ~1700 grams + strip/tube/tire/skewers, and the PO spokes can feel slightly "spongy" during sprints. But for TT, fast group rides, or centuries, they roll incredibly smoothly.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice ride!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

sweet.


----------

